# I've made it to week 30!



## 44npregnant

This entire pregnancy has been a surprise. I'm so happy to be starting my 30 week. I can see the end is near. I can't wait to meet my little man. I hope you are all having healthy pregnancies! :hugs:


----------



## MonyMony

Congratulations! :thumbup:

I would love to be that far along. I've been pretty miserable this pregnancy and just can't wait for it to be over. Bring on those sleepless nights and the dirty diapers, I'd rather have my body back...and if that sounds cruel, well, I have just two words: varicose veins. Now those are cruel.

But pleased of course that babe is healthy. Hope all is going well for the little one on your end.


----------



## melinrussell

44npregnant said:


> This entire pregnancy has been a surprise. I'm so happy to be starting my 30 week. I can see the end is near. I can't wait to meet my little man. I hope you are all having healthy pregnancies! :hugs:

That's wonderful! I am happy for you. How exciting to soon see the face of the person that has been occupying the most precious space on the planet. :)


----------



## Storm1jet2

Yay! I'm at week 35 now and ready to pop, not long to go!


----------



## melinrussell

Storm1jet2 said:


> Yay! I'm at week 35 now and ready to pop, not long to go!

That's great! I have the app on my iphone that compares the progression of the embryo to baby by using fruit. When I saw the "watermelon" and then the "Jackfruit" I became anxious a little, lol. I hope you're comfy and wish you a lovely delivery.


----------



## sun

Yay for 30 weeks! :D


----------



## Jencocoa

Awww congrats! Getting close!


----------



## viccat

Congratulations hon! I've just been reading your blog - you write so, so beautifully. :flower:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

WOOHOO! Yay for 30 weeks! I'm just ahead at 35 as well. :)


----------



## surprisepg

Congrats! Almost there myself its one of my personal milestones for some reason lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am so late to the party but I am now super happy too! I have made it to the 30th week which is a huge milestone for me with the ltttc and losses! 

Congrats everyone not much farther to the finish line now :) I can't wait to hold my babies


----------

